# dead wires



## jackk (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a box with a blank plate on it. when i opened it there were two sets of wires in it. it tested them and both have no  power. is there a tool or way for me to attach to those wires to see where they go? i would like to power that box for a recepticle.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jack

Neal is our expert wire chaser he will be along soon.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 3, 2017)

There a number of probabilities.

How high is this box above the floor?

Is it near a doorway?

What room is it in?

Is the box about 2"x4" or 4"x4"?

Are you on a raised foundation or a slab?

Is the house a single or 2 story over the area where the box is?


----------



## JoeD (Feb 3, 2017)

I have successfully used data line tracers to follow electrical wires. use requires power to be off.
Here is an example of one brand


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 3, 2017)

Those work fine, if you have both ends of the conductor available, because they are end too end testers.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 3, 2017)

What type of wires?


----------



## JoeD (Feb 3, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Those work fine, if you have both ends of the conductor available, because they are end too end testers.


They also work for tracing wires in walls. They are proximity sensors; at least the one I have is.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 4, 2017)

It is possible that those wires are simply connected to a switch. You would have to have that switch on for there to be power at the box. So, first question i would ask... is there anything else that doesn't seem to be working?
Also make sure all your breakers are on.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 4, 2017)

Then it's one of two models, the other being by sperry, that have a sensitivity adjustment.

However, Sperry has a specific disclaimer regarding metal wrapped, conduit and encl.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Feb 4, 2017)

Jack to the forum.

As mentioned you have to give us a bit more detail about the "box". Especially its location. Example: is it in the basement up in the floor joist. Can you see/trace where the wires come from and go by looking at them or are the wires behind a finished wall.

Before you can hook up a receptacle to this box we need to know for sure what breaker it is connected to. For all we know let's say if it is in the basement it could be a junction box for a 240v circuit and not 120v.

Also once you give us the location of the box you may want to take a good clear picture of it with the cover off.

Also, what is your knowledge level of working with residential electricity so we know how to "word" things when replying to you. Your skill level is important for us to know. Also, if at any time during our suggestions you do not feel comfortable performing a trouble shooting method we may suggest let us know immediately.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 4, 2017)

Let's slow down and find out what kind of wires we're talking about. 
Your not going to wire an outlet to a signal wire, coaxial cable, doorbell wire, phone wire, etc....,


----------



## zannej (Feb 4, 2017)

A photo of the wires might help.


----------

